# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  DIY Auto Watering System

## RatAtat2693

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a cheap, easy way to set up a gravity-fed autowater system? I, funny enough, am running a rat rescue, and I'm caring for 28 rats at the moment. (Don't worry, I'm not going to try to save your snake food. ;-])

Unlike breeding for food, I can't, and really wouldn't, keep the rats in a rack or bin system, which is where my dilemma arises. I need to get water set up in cages

----------


## Fraido

Can't help you there, but welcome.. :Wink: 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## dustin860

With cages I am not aware of any auto systems outside of like lab style cage setups which can be found on reptile basics page . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I tried several cheaper nozzles off of ebay and they all leaked. 
I would have been better off had I bought the ones from Reptile Basics in the first place.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

You can buy the same watering system that is used in racks, you just place the valve clip in a different position but it is doable, and you can put several cages on the same system/bucket

http://www.reptilebasics.com/rodent-watering/

----------


## WmHrbst

Instead of using the hardware cloth to attach the clip, like a rack, use a small diameter pvc piece to run the water line down. Drill a hole at a height of your choosing for the water nozzle, and place the pvc piece against an edge or corner of the tank/tub. The pvc will protect the water line from being chewed, it will hold the nozzle in place, and it's smooth to prevent the rodents from climbing.

I use a similar setup for food hoppers as well, except with hardware cloth on the bottom of the pvc. I will get you some photos later :-)

----------


## RatAtat2693

Thanks guys!

I was wondering if it would be possible to run tubes to some of these bottles to keep them full.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...3&pcatid=22183

It's likely that it might be cheaper to just get nozzles, but I feel like I could get more water in that way?

Really I'd like to see if I can find a ball nozzle like those you find in most small animal bottles.

----------


## Viper0hr

> Thanks guys!
> 
> I was wondering if it would be possible to run tubes to some of these bottles to keep them full.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...3&pcatid=22183
> 
> It's likely that it might be cheaper to just get nozzles, but I feel like I could get more water in that way?
> 
> Really I'd like to see if I can find a ball nozzle like those you find in most small animal bottles.



Go with nozzles. They provide enough water and work well enough from what I have read. You just need to be sure to clean them once a year to prevent buildup and failure.

----------

